# A GSD and a Shiloh



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

It is night and day in terms of differences between these two girls!

Berlin is all go, go, go, crazy puppy, in your face, whatcha doing, hey look at me, uh-oh puppy - GSD.

Glory is all hi there, snooze, stretch, go sniff, chew my bone, chase an ant, yawn, snore, happy to be here puppy - Shiloh Shepherd.

Berlin is 5 mos old and Glory is 10 weeks. They do like each other! They are just as different as could be.

Berlin:
















































Glory:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GLORY IS ADORABLE!!!!! I love "glasses" look she has going on... OMG CUTE!!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Really cute..... :wub: Hey, just looked at that jollyball egg for my pup, but did not get... They/you like? Two pups at the same time, wowsa.  Have fun, they grow toooo fast.....


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

They are beautiful!
My 9yr old male Shiloh, Apache, still acts like a crazy play driven pup, sometimes I can't stand him. Then I say to myself bite your tongue he's 9, so he gets a free pass for being so "lively". I think that's why him & my 18 month old GSD butt heads. I think the 2 of them were cut from the same mold. He thinks all the toys belong to him, she thinks they belong to her. I remember when he was a baby I thought it was really funny that when I would give him a cookie he would sit there and literally bounce off the floor, 9 yrs later he still bounces off the floor while waiting for that cookie.
My 7yr old female Shiloh is like your Shiloh girl. Her attitude is like "yeah ok whatever".


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Michelle, is Glory one of Virginia's baby's from the Cash~Poppy breeding? If so, I'm soooo jealous. I love that breeding but just can't get another one anytime soon. Both your pups are gorgeous! You have you hands full. My Shiloh, Jazz, sounds like your Berlin, lol. Never a dull moment.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Cute puppies.

A behaviourist I went to breends Shilohs. She had one male that she used as her "tester" when we took Dakota there. Beautiful dogs


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Both of your pups are beautiful!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

No Glory is from the Brick Chapel Rafe-Delyla litter. We were actually going to get a Cash-Poppy female and called Virginia about one, talked to her a bit and then we never could get ahold of her again so we gave up and went with this litter. I was able to attend the LE and was only going to see if one would fit what I was looking for - she was the only one who did so I took her!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Adorable, both of them! :wub: Where is Berlin from? She's gorgeous!


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Berlin is from vonshap.com they are east of Columbus, Ohio. She doesn't have the greatest of websites though.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They are both beautiful. :wub:

You have 3 puppies under 1 year old? How do you find time for those 3 plus your other dogs? :crazy:


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Nyxie is 1 yr, Berlin is 5 months and Glory is 10 weeks. I've reduced my hours at work for the summer to be able to spend more time with them. Just working on getting Glory potty trained is the current struggle. I'd like to be able to walk all 3 at the same time in the fall. Nyxie and Berlin walk fairly well together. So far we've been doing well, they all get along and not all 3 are high drive. Berlin is the most and Nyxie is not so much and then Glory is low drive. If all 3 were high drive then I'd be in trouble. I'm working on getting Glory to learn a little independence which she is resisting. But otherwise no real problems. I've raised 2 puppies at the same time before or have had 2 young dogs at the same time and survived it just fine. Some people can't do 2 at once, but some can.


----------

